# embryo lost 2 cells during thaw



## lyndseylou (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi there
I am due to go for a natural frozen embryo transfer tomm and have just had the call that my little embyro(only 1) has actually survived the thaw which i never thought it would to be honest.The Embryologist told me that during the thaw it has lost 2 cells and now im am worried sick that this little fella is not gonna keep dividing. Has anyone else ever experienced this and it has worked out? I know im holding in here by the skin of my teeth.Im just dreading tha phone call to say dont bother comin in. 
If there is anyone out there that could shed some light on this I would be really grateful.

Lyndseylou.x


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi lyndseylou sorry but can't answer youre question because ive not been in youre situation i just wanted to send you loads and loads of     that youre little snow baby makes it try to keep positive hun ive got my fingers and toes crossed for you for tomorrow jo xxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Lyndseylou,
Just wanted to reassure you. A lot of embryos lose cells during the freeze thaw process. The main thing is that your embryo has survived. Sometimes they actually divide further again before transfer, but as I say, the main thing is that it is surviving.
Fingers crossed!
Love Prija


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi hun

This has never happenned to me but one of the other girls in the FET after OHSS strand' had two mediuam quality frosties replaced - both of which lost cells & now she has twins! Not all embies even survive the thaw (I had 10 frosties this FET cycle but 6 didn't even make the thaw ) so if yours has got this far that is a good sign - it could well be a litttle fighter!

Sending     & loads of 'divide' vibes to your little snowbaby...

Good luck - the thaw is def one of the most stressful times of FET...

Sarah69 x


----------



## lyndseylou (Aug 13, 2005)

Well been to have my embryo transfer this morning and my little frosty has lost another cell so my chances are extremely low now but im not hoping for anythin this time.Thanks for all yous comments tryin to re-assure me but i think i know waht my outcome is but gonna keep everything crossed isuppose.

Lyndseylou.x


----------

